# Friend to support Manitoba PNP



## njay (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi friends,

I have a friend in Manitoba who has been working there for the last one year. So he has a work visa now, but have not yet received a Canadian PR yet. I just wanted to check whether I can apply for a Manitoba PNP showing him as a connection with Manitoba?

Please help.

Thanks,
Nidhin


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If they are all of the things below, yes. If not: no (not yet):


> Manitoba Support
> 
> A Manitoba Supporter is an established resident of the province who is a friend or relative of the applicant and is willing and able to review and endorse the applicant’s plan for settling and finding employment in their destination community. A Manitoba Supporter must be the applicant’s close relative or friend/distant relative, and must be:
> 
> ...


https://www.immigratemanitoba.com/immigrate-to-manitoba/swo/swo-eligibility/


----------

